# Question about treating ich



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

Turns out that one of my newly acquired cichlids has an outbreak of ich. I noticed him starting to "flick" on the gravel and rocks, like he was trying to scratch an itch. He does have quite a few spots that look like little salt grains all over him. 

Later this evening I've noticed that several fish are now starting to "scratch the itch" and flick themselves on the substrate. 

I've read that many people cure this using salt and heat. Here is my question:

I already have salt in my water. I always put API Aquarium salt in the water (1 Tablespoon per 5 gallons in my 55 gallon tank). Since I already have the necessary amount of salt in the water, should I simply just increase my temperature to 86 for a couple of weeks?

Should I get a chemical treatment as well? If so, what do you guys recommend for cichlids?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would increase the temperature slowly (I'm not sure how fast\slow it would heat up a 55 gallon, you'd have a better idea) to speed up that life cycle of theirs.

I personally use medications, I know there's people against them on the same note.

It's best to take affirmative action as opposed to not, good luck with the outbreak I'm sure you'll have it under control shortly.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea increase the temp x2


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Def increase the temp but I always medicate too. Hope you're rid of your ich quick.


----------



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I would increase the temperature slowly (I'm not sure how fast\slow it would heat up a 55 gallon, you'd have a better idea) to speed up that life cycle of theirs.
> 
> I personally use medications, I know there's people against them on the same note.
> 
> It's best to take affirmative action as opposed to not, good luck with the outbreak I'm sure you'll have it under control shortly.





Immus21 said:


> Def increase the temp but I always medicate too. Hope you're rid of your ich quick.


Any recommendations on medications? I think I will pick some up just in case I need to go that route.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Kordon Rid Ich

Kordon LLC - Kordon - Rid-Ich+


----------

